
What iOS would have looked like in 1986 - LiveTheDream
http://repponen.livejournal.com/80856.html
======
cobychapple
I actually think the simplicity of monochrome suits the iOS home screen (and
also the simplicity of the iPhone's lines) much more than I imagined.

That would be really interesting to try out as a theme for iOS.

